# Family pics



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Ill start, heres me and my gf 
year and a half last month


















No thats not my truck


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is me and my girlfriend Jessica Alba.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL nice backside, bullsnake you have nice feet


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so many pervs on this site i doubt many people are going to want to post pics of their wife/g/f/"friend" that is just fueling the fire for all the pervs to post rude comments. im suprised guys haven already been commenting on your g/f yet.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

nice pics =) 
happy for you two!
AND you guys make a great couple


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so many pervs on this site i doubt many people are going to want to post pics of their wife/g/f/"friend" that is just fueling the fire for all the pervs to post rude comments. im suprised guys haven already been commenting on your g/f yet.


True, I guess I forgot about the immaturity that some peple have on this site for about 10 mins and thought we could be adults and enjoy learning about each others personnal lives. lol


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

NOoooo hunny that is not gonna happend n trust me i talk for expierence...hahaha


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you have more guts then me. ive seen how perverted people on this site can get and im not posting pics of me and my g/f up here. i dont need the comments of shes ugly, shes hot, id do her etc.

your very brave







lol



PinKragon said:


> NOoooo hunny that is not gonna happend n trust me i talk for expierence...hahaha


BULL sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Who u??


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> NOoooo hunny that is not gonna happend n trust me i talk for expierence...hahaha


BULL sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Honestly, I dont care what anyone else thinks. I know she is beautiful and im happy with her. I mean hell she hot so yeah id do her lol

Pink, did you post pics of urself?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so many pervs on this site i doubt many people are going to want to post pics of their wife/g/f/"friend" that is just fueling the fire for all the pervs to post rude comments. im suprised guys haven already been commenting on your g/f yet.


So true..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> NOoooo hunny that is not gonna happend n trust me i talk for expierence...hahaha


BULL sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Honestly, I dont care what anyone else thinks. I know she is beautiful and im happy with her. I mean hell she hot so yeah id do her lol

Pink, did you post pics of urself?
[/quote]

Yes, im over it now!!! but u know what.. they arent that bad only a couple here, they are actully prety cool guys!!! i went fishing with some of them on a boat, it was cool! but anyway u n ur gf are a cute couple, n she looks cute on the pix with d big turck!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Perv's nah,...where


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

View attachment 121067


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> NOoooo hunny that is not gonna happend n trust me i talk for expierence...hahaha


BULL sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Honestly, I dont care what anyone else thinks. I know she is beautiful and im happy with her. I mean hell she hot so yeah id do her lol

Pink, did you post pics of urself?
[/quote]

Yes, im over it now!!! but u know what.. they arent that bad only a couple here, they are actully prety cool guys!!! i went fishing with some of them on a boat, it was cool! but anyway u n ur gf are a cute couple, n she looks cute on the pix with d big turck!
[/quote]

Obviously you got some good comments on your pics lol wheres the link to that thread?


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> View attachment 121067


i lol'd


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hell I even had a chuckle


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This is the only thing I give a damn about in my life(besides my mother)!!!!!!!my daughter!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Aww she looks just like you ( I would imagine)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> Aww she looks just like you ( I would imagine)


Thanks for the kind words sir!!!!!I dont want nor need a woman!!!!!So this is all i care about!!!!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

McDoddridge said:


> View attachment 121067


i lol'd
[/quote]

IF YOU CLICK IT, IT MOVES! Hahhaha
View attachment 121071


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Still waiting on link to said pictures thread


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Still waiting on link to said pictures thread :laugh:
[/quote]

She is in show your mugshots thread!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice Pictures, those of you who posted em.
I've been taking pictures of my Chick for a while, and Showed em off to some Photo
Forums, but i'll post a few on here.








Here is the crazy broad doing the ''Fonz''...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome shots Gordeez-You really should show more pics that you've done!!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what kind of camera is that?, AKS what page that thing is sooo long lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> what kind of camera is that?, AKS what page that thing is sooo long lol


Me? Im using a Canon Rebel XT with a Kit Lens, seeing as how im broke, cant afford any Glass yet


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Good to know sir-thanks!!!!!











thebluyak said:


> what kind of camera is that?, AKS what page that thing is sooo long lol


One of the last pages-sorry i dont exactly which one-But I was just looking at it this morning!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

FOregot to post the link for AKS, Here is where I have a coupke of pics.

www.Pbase.com/Mikal


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> FOregot to post the link for AKS, Here is where I have a coupke of pics.
> 
> www.Pbase.com/Mikal


I was patiently waiting sir!!!!









I really like the mathew one and the black and white photo-You surely need to get back into the swings of things!!!!!!You and twich-I miss the photo's!!!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> FOregot to post the link for AKS, Here is where I have a coupke of pics.
> 
> www.Pbase.com/Mikal


I was patiently waiting sir!!!!









I really like the mathew one and the black and white photo-You surely need to get back into the swings of things!!!!!!You and twich-I miss the photo's!!!!!








[/quote]
Thanks! At times, he's an easy subject, at other times, 
He has me wanting to just take pictures of the sky.
Yea, I've been playing around with my camera again, trying to be like stella,
and get my groove back. Little by little. Im working on getting a Backdrop system and 
some Alien Bee's, for some sweet light action.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> FOregot to post the link for AKS, Here is where I have a coupke of pics.
> 
> www.Pbase.com/Mikal


I was patiently waiting sir!!!!









I really like the mathew one and the black and white photo-You surely need to get back into the swings of things!!!!!!You and twich-I miss the photo's!!!!!








[/quote]
Thanks! At times, he's an easy subject, at other times, 
He has me wanting to just take pictures of the sky.
Yea, I've been playing around with my camera again, trying to be like stella,
and get my groove back. Little by little. Im working on getting a Backdrop system and 
some Alien Bee's, for some sweet light action.
[/quote]

Nice-I see you made a new purchase in camera's-How you liking it exactly sir-I too am looking into upgrading-maybe something like that-maybe the 20 or 30 d as well-Please let me know your thoughts on them!!!!

I hear about the kid man!!!!It has it's high's and low's but worth every bit in the long run!!!!The backdrop will make a huge difference from what I have seen around the web-Never had n e personel experience with them though!!!!







Keep us updated with the new pics as they come sir!!!!!I know I'll be looking for them!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> FOregot to post the link for AKS, Here is where I have a coupke of pics.
> 
> www.Pbase.com/Mikal


I was patiently waiting sir!!!!









I really like the mathew one and the black and white photo-You surely need to get back into the swings of things!!!!!!You and twich-I miss the photo's!!!!!








[/quote]
Thanks! At times, he's an easy subject, at other times, 
He has me wanting to just take pictures of the sky.
Yea, I've been playing around with my camera again, trying to be like stella,
and get my groove back. Little by little. Im working on getting a Backdrop system and 
some Alien Bee's, for some sweet light action.
[/quote]

Nice-I see you made a new purchase in camera's-How you liking it exactly sir-I too am looking into upgrading-maybe something like that-maybe the 20 or 30 d as well-Please let me know your thoughts on them!!!!

I hear about the kid man!!!!It has it's high's and low's but worth every bit in the long run!!!!The backdrop will make a huge difference from what I have seen around the web-Never had n e personel experience with them though!!!!







Keep us updated with the new pics as they come sir!!!!!I know I'll be looking for them!!!








[/quote]
THe new camera is sweet. A Very Upgrade from the F707.
I love it alot, to be honest with you.
Id go with the 30D. The 20D is awesome, but the 30D is like the bigger brother.
SIlky smooth images...love em, and if you get one of those camera's, you'll love it.

As for the kid, yea, love him. Its awesome. Like you said, High's and low's, but well worth it.
Even when he used to wake me up at 2-3 am crying, and I have to be at work at 5:30 AM.
*Wouldnt trade it for a thing!*


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> FOregot to post the link for AKS, Here is where I have a coupke of pics.
> 
> www.Pbase.com/Mikal


I was patiently waiting sir!!!!









I really like the mathew one and the black and white photo-You surely need to get back into the swings of things!!!!!!You and twich-I miss the photo's!!!!!








[/quote]
Thanks! At times, he's an easy subject, at other times, 
He has me wanting to just take pictures of the sky.
Yea, I've been playing around with my camera again, trying to be like stella,
and get my groove back. Little by little. Im working on getting a Backdrop system and 
some Alien Bee's, for some sweet light action.
[/quote]

Nice-I see you made a new purchase in camera's-How you liking it exactly sir-I too am looking into upgrading-maybe something like that-maybe the 20 or 30 d as well-Please let me know your thoughts on them!!!!

I hear about the kid man!!!!It has it's high's and low's but worth every bit in the long run!!!!The backdrop will make a huge difference from what I have seen around the web-Never had n e personel experience with them though!!!!







Keep us updated with the new pics as they come sir!!!!!I know I'll be looking for them!!!








[/quote]
THe new camera is sweet. A Very Upgrade from the F707.
I love it alot, to be honest with you.
Id go with the 30D. The 20D is awesome, but the 30D is like the bigger brother.
SIlky smooth images...love em, and if you get one of those camera's, you'll love it.

As for the kid, yea, love him. Its awesome. Like you said, High's and low's, but well worth it.
Even when he used to wake me up at 2-3 am crying, and I have to be at work at 5:30 AM.
*Wouldnt trade it for a thing!*








[/quote]

Nice-appreciate the input sir!!!!!!And I'm happy that you have the same feeling for your youngin that I do!!!!!!

Wow huge upgrade for you in the camera dept!!!!!Now you just need to keep an eye out for some lenses-I know i will hit up twich and draco-when i go to make that purchase!!!!So your thinking the 30 huh-I have never even placed one of these inmy hands yet-But my coffee stand gal-is going to let me borow hers for awhile to see if i like it at all(the 20d)-And to see if I can get a feel for it as well-Hopefully i plan on stepping up the photography game here pretty soon!!!!!







Once again thanks for your input Gordeez!!!!


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

i know it sed show off your lady but im a girl so heres my guy and me


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

he'll probably get pissy if he knows i posted this here... but this is my fiancee, Graham


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

One more. This one has been eating me inside.
She doesnt know I posted it on here.
I did some messing around with CS2, and liked the way this
shot came out. Reminded me of that part, ''Heeeeeeeere's Johnny!''


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

yeah my gf will get wiered out if I post her pic here too lol

Her name is Aria


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

see here we go, no one has made any comments about wanting to insert things or that sh*t lol

Keep em going


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my woman on the right.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's mine....She's really hot!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i was so wasted in this pic it was my bday
View attachment 121138


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

old gf
View attachment 121183

View attachment 121184

new prospect
View attachment 121185


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

theres quite a few pics of my wife on pfury, but heres another


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's my cutie...thank god I've got brains & a career cause Lord knows I aint the best looking guy. Well, actually, nah, I just come out retarded looking in pics.

View attachment 121194

View attachment 121195

View attachment 121196


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

The thread is "show off the lady" but... i just had to show off my MAN... _[FATTYKINS!]_




























this next pic doesn't really apply.. but I had to show off his lil' brothers... they're awesome!

WE ARE Most definetly a team of anglers!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Awsome, So jiam you date hyphen aka Fattykins?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> Awsome, So jiam you date hyphen aka Fattykins?


yep-she does!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/self n bf


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I got a ton-o-pics but here is just some from random things


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

aww nice couple - how long have you 2 been together?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> I got a ton-o-pics but here is just some from random things


Now that's Hot!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol jiam, a llittle under two years, like a year and 7 months.

HAHA college it will teach you to bong em


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> Awsome, So jiam you date hyphen aka Fattykins?


Yup!


----------



## Nephthys010 (Feb 4, 2006)

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e144/Nep...iesbirthday.jpg

This is my little lady she was 5 last month

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e144/Nep.../meceriruss.jpg

This is my other little lady(friend) in the red cardigan shes only 5'2 awww

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e144/Nep...veintooltop.jpg

And finally the guy with the tool t-shirt on with the gottee is my b/f of 7 yrs


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

NIIIICE Score

View attachment 121210


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL yeah scrap, shes prime wife material and im snatching her up!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep she's a cuttie yak-But please refraine from taking your shirt off n e more please :rasp:


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yep she's a cuttie yak-But please refraine from taking your shirt off n e more please :rasp:


Why? your the pro nipple teaser, you shoudl have seen enough nips by now lol

Those pics are old, Im a beef cake now


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> Yep she's a cuttie yak-But please refraine from taking your shirt off n e more please :rasp:


Why? your the pro nipple teaser, you shoudl have seen enough nips by now lol

Those pics are old, Im a beef cake now








[/quote]

Yes sir I have-them were the words of Mr-Harley not me about the nipples though!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL, if anyone wants to see the rest of those 4 wheeling pics (1st page) let me know, they are amazing, defently worth checking out. Ill upload them into this page so I dont have to start another thread, someone just say please


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> LOL, if anyone wants to see the rest of those 4 wheeling pics (1st page) let me know, they are amazing, defently worth checking out. Ill upload them into this page so I dont have to start another thread, someone just say please


Upload them, I'm thinking of going 4 wheeling the coming weekend.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Here's my family:


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Alright here they are, there is a ton of them


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Dammmmn bluyak, I may think you're a tool, but your girl is gorgeous! Im a sucker for red heads, I tell ya. Nice pics, especially the furry p*ssy.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## big shoal (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Whew, finally all of them, I omitted about 30 because they didnt need to be loaded, to much time.

Can we get a 56k warning in here or what

HAHAHA danny, I love it!

wait I forgot here are the funny ones


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

I want to ride in the yellow truck!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

that thing was built. it had 49inch swampers on it, full roll cage, rockwells with pinion brakes. That moon buddy had full hydro rear steer.

And street legal in NC


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I want to ride in the yellow truck!


BS Danny, you want to ride something else.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

omg lol ill let u have that dream


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

rockwells NICE!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah for real, nothing like 2.5 ton rockwells to make the tires smoke on the rocks


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Why is he naked and what is he doing to that poor whale?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I want to ride in the yellow truck!


BS Danny, you want to ride something else.








[/quote]

No man, I already rode Devon Amazons sitster...
[/quote]

She's a whale of a f*ck man.









Looks submissive too.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah until she wants to be on top lol


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is my wife and I.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

cute kid, how long yall been married?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Married for 2 years.. dated for two years before getting married


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

heres another one


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

another of me and jiamji girl at the fashion show.

oh yeah pink, tell brian to call me sometime (hyphen aka will)


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

fattykins said:


> another of me and jiamji girl at the fashion show.
> 
> oh yeah pink, tell brian to call me sometime (hyphen aka will)


I will 
he's here...lol
..nice pix by the way, u know fashion week is comin this month


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Aww she looks just like you ( I would imagine)


Thanks for the kind words sir!!!!!I dont want nor need a woman!!!!!So this is all i care about!!!!!! [/quote] here's a pic of my boy with a friends dog that is only 1-1/2 yrs old,,,he'll weigh about 200-240 lbs when full grown,,, chance my boys name will be 3-1/2 soon


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Pics uploaded...

http://static.filmloop.com/looplets/flash/v2/looplet.swf









http://static.filmloop.com/looplets/flash/v2/looplet.swf


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

fattykins said:


> another of me and jiamji girl at the fashion show.
> 
> oh yeah pink, tell brian to call me sometime (hyphen aka will)


Change your hair back to full black and grow a handlebar mustache, 'would be badass.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

shredder_fury said:


> Aww she looks just like you ( I would imagine)


Thanks for the kind words sir!!!!!I dont want nor need a woman!!!!!So this is all i care about!!!!!! [/quote] here's a pic of my boy with a friends dog that is only 1-1/2 yrs old,,,he'll weigh about 110-120lbs when full grown,,, chance my boys name will be 3-1/2 soon
[/quote]

very nice shredder!!!!!it must be nice to beable to see your son everyday-I hear ya on the big dogs as well-We (Ryan)have an anatolian sheppard running around our shop-Also a solid 120!!!A big dog is almost a must!!!!!!Everything else just looks funny up here!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

that is a huge dog!! (or small kid,) its hard to tell which from the pics.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> that is a huge dog!! (or small kid,) its hard to tell which from the pics.


Nah man-average size boy-big dog-We breed em big around here!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what is the exact breed of that dog? Ive got a mini pincher and daushound (dockson) mix that I rescued from western carolina university


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

fattykins said:


> another of me and jiamji girl at the fashion show.
> 
> oh yeah pink, tell brian to call me sometime (hyphen aka will)


That's a good picture of you two









PinK, you and your man are a nice couple too!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> what is the exact breed of that dog? Ive got a mini pincher and daushound (dockson) mix that I rescued from western carolina university


I'm not sure-but if i had to guess it would be part german sheppard and part wolf-but it's only a guess-I have never seen this dog before









Sorry possibly an alaskan malamute and wolf mix also-Once again not too sure

I am curious now though


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

wheres your girl at acestro, everyone else has shown theres


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> wheres your girl at acestro, everyone else has shown theres


He posted his as well!!!!!

And i will never know how ace managed that one!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

did he? it must be on those 5 pages of pictures that im not looking through to find lol


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> what is the exact breed of that dog? Ive got a mini pincher and daushound (dockson) mix that I rescued from western carolina university


I'm not sure-but if i had to guess it would be part german sheppard and part wolf-but it's only a guess-I have never seen this dog before









Sorry possibly an alaskan malamute and wolf mix also-Once again not too sure

I am curious now though [/quote] my boy is normal size ,,,the dog is one huge dog,,,,akskrimish hit it on the head(((an alaskan malamute... the dad of this dog weighs 200 plus and the mom is 169 plus,,,also the dog was fixed when he was a pup which will make him even bigger,,,, great shop dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! his paws are at least 8inches across and he's still a pup!! i'll post a couple more pics of him(the dog) soon just to give u all an idea!!! peace out


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

shredder_fury said:


> what is the exact breed of that dog? Ive got a mini pincher and daushound (dockson) mix that I rescued from western carolina university


I'm not sure-but if i had to guess it would be part german sheppard and part wolf-but it's only a guess-I have never seen this dog before









Sorry possibly an alaskan malamute and wolf mix also-Once again not too sure

I am curious now though [/quote] my boy is normal size ,,,the dog is one huge dog,,,,akskrimish hit it on the head(((an alaskan malamute... the dad of this dog weighs 200 plus and the mom is 169 plus,,,also the dog was fixed when he was a pup which will make him even bigger,,,, great shop dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! his paws are at least 8inches across and he's still a pup!!
[/quote]

Damn glad to see i still got it-LOL-Yep thats a biggie to say the least-


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lord thats a big ass dog. take a pic of him next to something for size reference


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nice pics bluyak.

i myself wont post any, as A)what ppl have already stated about soem ppl on the site, and B) i would get no sex and murdered by my gf if i posted her pic on a website...hahahahhaa

dude...hyphen...you change your name so much i can never tell if it's you or not.hahaha. i was like "who the f*ck is fattykins?? and he has 8,000 posts...hmmm...am i missing something??"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Puff said:


> nice pics bluyak.
> 
> i myself wont post any, as A)what ppl have already stated about soem ppl on the site, and B) i would get no sex and murdered by my gf if i posted her pic on a website...hahahahhaa
> 
> dude...hyphen...you change your name so much i can never tell if it's you or not.hahaha. i was like "who the f*ck is fattykins?? and he has 8,000 posts...hmmm...am i missing something??"












it was requested by the members of pfury. and, who am i to refuse?!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

YAY FATTYKINS!!!

lol damn im proud of pfury for staying civil in this thread.. if i had a girl i would post a pic.. but i dont







o well im in no need since im moving in 3 months and would rather not have attachments

but to all that posted everyones wived gfs, daughters husbands all look great.. wait a second minus the husbands ..

but they look like good guys


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> YAY FATTYKINS!!!
> 
> lol damn im proud of pfury for staying civil in this thread.. if i had a girl i would post a pic.. but i dont
> 
> ...


Man go out friday night and get yourself a girlfriend. Its not hard, its easy.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i leave for the army in 2 months. dont really want anyone to leave behind .. now go out friday night and find a girl to take home is more like it. but im a good kid and not really into that. call me gay if you want but just my opinion .


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> another of me and jiamji girl at the fashion show.
> 
> oh yeah pink, tell brian to call me sometime (hyphen aka will)


That's a good picture of you two









PinK, you and your man are a nice couple too!








[/quote]

Thank you







and as i said on dif thread u n ur girl are a cute couple


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> another of me and jiamji girl at the fashion show.
> 
> oh yeah pink, tell brian to call me sometime (hyphen aka will)


That's a good picture of you two









PinK, you and your man are a nice couple too!








[/quote]

are you hitting on me?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i leave for the army in 2 months. dont really want anyone to leave behind .. now go out friday night and find a girl to take home is more like it. but im a good kid and not really into that. call me gay if you want but just my opinion .


I understand.

You could atleast go out friday night to talk & mingle. You aren't timid are you ?

If I may ask, can you just go up to someone and start talking ?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> Here's mine....She's really hot!


ahhh madam palm and 5 lovely daughters


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My biaznitch.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah I think I had a poster of her once on my wall lol!
I am very proud that everyone kept their comments to themselves about who they want to ride (besides dannyboy lol and wanting to ride someones sister)


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)




----------

